

Starting is easier than sustaining. - garrettdimon
http://garrettdimon.com/post/1704243431/starting-is-easier-than-sustaining

======
dotBen
It's weird but for me its the other way around.

Once something is going, if executed properly, I find structure forms and you
get slowly sucked into the momentum. New problems and challenges are
discovered and you can plan what the fixes are. Your strategy changes as you
see the fruits of your labor turn a theory into something tangible.

Milestones become clearer and you just want to drive forward to the next one.

...whereas starting (for me) is really hard. Sure I have a million startup
ideas and I could just pick any one and run with it. But I know I'm not at a
point in my career anymore where I can just hack away at something for shits
and giggles and see what comes out of it. I know I have to pre-plan and test
theories, examine size of addressable markets, look at the competition, etc...
all to ensure the idea I run with is 'crap tested'.

But at that point a) it is hard to find the drive to do the boring due-
diligence and b) the long-term goal seems so far off it is hard to build those
shorter milestones.

So for me, I love jumping into a project that is slowly beginning to ramp up
rather than sitting with a blank piece of paper and having to start.

------
kiba
I am in 3 months of sustained running. I don't know how I did it, but I always
run 5 days a week. Really, I run on days when I have free time.

Once upon a time, I failed to fill my running quota for Friday, so I ran two
time on Saturday.

However, all my other efforts doesn't have these kind of runs, including my
startup. I don't know why that is, though.

On the other hand, I am drawing every single day, when I don't have classes
for a week or so. So every night, I basically upload and sell my arts for
microprofit. It's rewarding and addicting like an MMORPG.

I don't know why I am able to make certain things into habits. It's just
weird. I always code on and off for five years though.

Starting is sure hard. Sustaining activities are even harder.

~~~
tomjen3
It might be worth it to take some time out of your day to journal about why
the two things effect you so differently.

------
bmelton
Completely offtopic, but this is the first time I've been to Garrett's blog in
a long while, and the new layout is gorgeous.

His old layout was too, so that probably shouldn't be news, really, but it's
always impressive to me how some people (Snook, Garrett, et al) always have
the most beautiful pages.

~~~
Luyt
Agreed, but I wished he removed the shadows from the body text. It distracts
and makes it harder to read (a bit like moving pictures next to the text).

~~~
garrettdimon
I agree. However, it's just a theme that I purchased. I'll have to look into
doing some custom CSS to see if I can easily remove it.

~~~
Luyt
Shouldn't be too hard. I think the shadow behind the titles look great, tho.

